# Strollers with a high weight limit (and not super expensive)



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Does anyone know of a stroller with a fairly high weight/ht limit? My daughter hasn't used her stroller in years (she's four next month) but due to her walking issues at the moment, she can not walk long distances and I can not carry her. I'd love an umbrella stroller of some sort that collapses easily and I'd like it to be fairly inexpensive. I am HOPING we can get this issue sorted out and she won't need it but at the moment, she just can not cover long distances without a few falls (like from a car in a parking lot to a store, or from a parking garage to a doctor's office entrance) and carrying her fifty pound self (and she's tall too) is hard on my back and my husband's. A stroller would be a HUGE help for us.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

My 5 year old still fits in our maclaren volo and it's still easy to push with her in it. She is a bit to tall for any of the maclarens with the hood on (though they are easily removable)

I would see if you can find a used one, they seem to last pretty well.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Sorry, no idea, but you might want to cross post in Special Needs, as the parents who hang out there have more experience with this kind of issue. I hope you get your dd's walking issues worked out soon!


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

We have a maclaren triumph and it is WONDERFUL. Not sure what your budget is but we were able to find one on ebay new under $100. We originally bought it for our child when he was going thru some medical stuff and we were at a huge hospital we could not carry him from point 1 to point b most time and are other "umbrella stroller" buckled under his weight. Did a little research and gave the maclaren a try and we still use it when we go to bigger cities to keep them in our sight.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Thanks for the info and I'll try Special Needs.

Also, were all the Mclarens just recalled? I have some vague memory connected with this but as I don't have one, I didn't really play close attention.


----------



## daytripper75 (Jul 29, 2003)

I think that joggers generally have a high weight limit. I know that when both of my children (combined 65-70 lbs) climb into my Pliko it is impossible to push.


----------



## chiara (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## gingerstar (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NiteNicole* 
Thanks for the info and I'll try Special Needs.

Also, were all the Mclarens just recalled? I have some vague memory connected with this but as I don't have one, I didn't really play close attention.

It wasn't so much a recall as it was something needs to be added to the stroller to avoid pinched fingers - all Maclaren stroller owners were to contact them, and the part would be sent out with instructions on attaching it.

I love my Volo - very lightweight, easy to use, and it goes up to 55 lbs.


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

I would suggest checking out the stroller forum at the baby bargains board. I feel certain you would get some good suggestions there. And if you have an active Craigslist near you, you could also watch for bargains there.

Best of luck with finding a stroller to help you out,
Catherine

ETA: Here's a link to a discussion on that board that may be useful to you: http://www.windsorpeak.com/vbulletin...highlight=high Most of the strollers mentioned are probably pretty pricey new, but you may be able to find them used or possibly last year's model on discount somewhere.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

All the maclarens were recalled, yes. However IMO it was something of an over reaction. The issue was the possibility of pinching a child's fingers in the hinge as you unfold the buggy. You can now get a fabric cover to go over the hinge if you are worried, I got some but I'm not going to use them. To me they make the whole thing harder to fold/unfold and I pinched my finger in the hinge getting them on!

The hinge design has been the same for at least 23 years (I know cause the one we had for DD was that old). Most other umbrella folding buggies I've seen have the same hinge design anyway.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Thanks guys. I found a nice one with a 65 lb weight limit on ebay new so I'm hoping to try that one. I mean obviously I'm REALLY hoping that the new meds will make this a non-issue, but a stroller on standby would be nice.

Thank you so much for all the info.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I totally agree about the Maclarens, we have two and I can push my almost 7 year old around in one.


----------

